# New Home?



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm... This may be one of my new homes.. The River.. LOL... Woohoo I win 1st one to post


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The River is booming right now, hope we have many reports when it gets down.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Last to catch fish.....  Hey, I got my boat back today, even went ahead & got my OH license since the river's up, I might have to run to CC and get a monster muskie


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

yea this place is kinda nice


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I lost your info. Its locked up in cyberworld somewhere. Am I still on for a fishing lesson sometime


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

n/msg........... How's that.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ohio River section isn't complete with out the Cadilac Man  Glad to see you made it in UFM  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

How could you lose the info? I sent you my email addy, I have yours. Put it in your addy book there  You let Misfit rub off on you? Drifty....


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all. Just found out the old forum was belly up. Was it technical or political? Seems like a lot of the people have wound up here. Is there a tutorial on adding Pictures to your post? I just figured it out on the old forum. Is the GFO as we knew it gone? Thanks


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Mr Fish... Well you know how it is. If you hang around the Grey Panther club too long it does tend to rub off. Hmm... Maybe I should have 2nd thoughts of fishing with you. You may forget what a Blue is here soon


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Catman, it's even easier to post a picture, just use the manage attachments below. I guess if the picture is too big, post in the gallery & link it by copying the addy & use the IMG button in the reply


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Guess I'll have to play around a bit.


----------

